# FF Amelia



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Amelia came back to me and she's pregnant! I bought her along with a dappled Boer buckling 2 yrs ago and then sold her a few months later to a friend. Now this friend needs to downsize and I got her back! Amelia is a small commercial Boer. My friend raised a mixed breed bottle buckling a year ago and had him neutered. Last fall she saw him trying to breed does and it was discovered the castration had NOT been done properly. So Amelia became pregnant with his kids! I'm excited to see what she has! I doubt it will be anything I'll want to keep long term but should be interesting! And an unknown due date too! Anyone want to guess how long till she kids? Any guesses on what breed the buck is? My friend thought possibly dairy? maybe pygmy cross? He is probly only 80-100 lbs now at 1 year old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would guess Nubian/Nigerian cross for the buckling! I bet the kids come out with full boer/Nubian ears. 

I bet Amelia has twin does around February 25th for you! I have a doe due February 11th (thank you escaped weaned junior keeper buckling...and thank goodness I wrote down the escape date!) and Amelia looks 1-2 weeks behind her udder-wise. But of course, this is all a guessing game!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Love her coloring! The buck looks like a Nubian cross to me. As SalteyLove suggested- maybe crossed with a Nigerian Dwarf? I'd say maybe 3-4 weeks to go.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the guesses! I was thinking she might still wait a month which is just fine with me. I'll have some lambs due then too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

The face of the buck is most deff a Nigerian face lol just the expression idk reminds me of my goats so I guess a Nigerian cross and because the ears I'd guess Nubian or boer


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Her coloring is awesome!!! Good luck


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's Amelia today....ligaments are soft and udder has grown a bit I think. Wonder how much longer:scratch:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following!
Can't wait to see what she has for you! :-D


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Her udder looks like it still has some room to grow. Maybe a few more weeks?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm hoping she waits a couple more weeks anyway. We plan to be away overnight feb 19-20 for family day wknd so it would be great if she waits till after that.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok. Getting nervous. We are leaving sunday morning and coming back monday night from a little family getaway trip. Amelia hasn't really changed much so I'm hopeful she'll be waiting till after I'm back. But I'm also scared she'll kid while I'm gone. I have the neighbour family doing my chores and am quite sure they can handle it but.....makes me nervous anyway!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm back...and she's still preggo. But her udder is definitely fuller than 2 days ago and she has short white mucous plug string. Would love to have kids tomorrow!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Sounds like she's getting closer! Happy kidding!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Maybe she'll go for ya soon


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

OK it's time to let them out Amelia! I worried all last wknd for nothing! Figures. Here she is this morning......very sunken, barely has ligs, udder filling but not strutted yet. Can't wait much longer!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh she could hold off another week with that udder!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful girl! Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Salty, I know she could wait another week but I really hope not! Her udder has increased drastically in just the past 3 days. She's a ff so I don't expect a huge udder. Also waiting on some lambs anytime now. I just want babies!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

You were right! It's another 10 days and no real change! I brought her home Jan 24 and expected her to kid within a few weeks. That's ages ago now! But I did get twin lambs last week so that's fun. Check them out in sheep section.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Oh, how frustrating! Lambs sound like so much fun. ❤


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm having fun with lots of lambs now....but no goat kids yet! Last night I was sure Amelia would be in labour by this morning but she's not. She was losing more mucous plug last eve, and udder has grown some more but still not strutted. Surely soon!!:sigh:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here she is today.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is big!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know what she is waiting on


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Me either! A little more discharge this morning and tighter udder......today would be a good day for kidding!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Her udder is huge! Someone didn't tell her that shes not a dairy goat lol maybe she has twins or trips?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doesn't she know when that udder gets that big, it is time.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow she might be a candidate for a dairy goat with that udder lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Still waiting!:shocked: Surely she can't wait much longer! I am getting so impatient and have about given up. I think she'll just stay pregnant forever!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I had that feeling with cindy. I watched her for 9 weeks. I feel your pain.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow by the look of her udder a few days ago I'd thought she would have gone by now. 

Any updated pics?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, still nothing.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll try to get another pic tomorrow if she still hasn't kidded. Every night I'm sure she'll have to be in labour by next morning....and every morning she's still the same! We're having really cold windy weather again now so might be best if she waits a few more days anyway. But really....I'm sick of waiting!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here she is this morning.....7 weeks since I brought her home! Udder still not strutted. Ligs barely there. She's quite uncomfortable getting up or down, and rubs her belly along the walls. But nothing saying she's going anytime real soon yet.:tears:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here she is....


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm right there with you with my doe. I huge part of me is like "Please wait until this weekend and it's warmer!" Another part of me is like "Please go so I can stop worrying!"

Good luck!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks like she is getting closer, her udder is tightening. They love keeping us in suspense.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe...just maybe....we'll have kids later today! Her udder has grown some more, ligs seem to be gone, and she's terribly uncomfortable. Wants to eat her hay but keeps going to lay down in between mouthfuls. I'm feeling hopeful!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh good luck I hope she kids for ya


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it will be soon.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

No. Nothing yet! :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

It's 8 weeks since I brought her home with an obvious start of an udder! Can't believe she's still waiting! She's had a little discharge the past 2 days. Getting closer....


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Mine has laid around all day as well, hoping for healthy babies soon for both of us!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Ligaments are gone....pooch is very red and floppy, but udder is almost shiny but not quite strutted yet. She sure is uncomfortable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck sounds soon


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

:tears: no change today. When will she ever give them up!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I sure hope it's soon the wait is horrible.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Finally in labour today! I think she's still in early stage but we have talking and pacing, some up and down. Udder is tight and she's been having thin discharge all this past week. After all my worries every time I needed to leave for a few hours, she's gonna kid on a nice mild monday that I have nowhere I need to go! Awesome!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

A big red boy!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And a girl came back legs first!


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Both have nursed and mom passed placenta. Can't believe I worried so much and so long before such a textbook kidding! Dry pics....


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome, congratulations! Now, it's my turn hopefully lol!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! They are so stinkin cute! <3


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!!!!


----------

